

White House Can't Stream Biden's Speech; So Uses Justin.tv Instead - evansolomon
http://techdirt.com/articles/20100308/1905038468.shtml

======
phil
Non linkjacked version:

[http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-
valley/technology/85481-wh...](http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-
valley/technology/85481-white-house-relies-on-justintv-to-stream-bidens-
speech)

------
Alex3917
Anyone else getting tired of the phrase 'dead simple'?

~~~
abstractbill
You make it sound like some kind of overdone recent fad, but the phrase 'dead
simple' has been in use since at least my childhood.

~~~
whyenot
A quick check with Google News shows that the phrase 'dead simple' has been
around in print for at least 70 years.

[http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,763622,00.h...](http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,763622,00.html)

~~~
Enra2
This is why I love Hacker News.

